# Sempre que quiser um beijo eu vou te dar



## Uticens678

Boa tarde! Estou com umas dúvidas acerca da traducão para o espanhol desta frase: "Sempre que quiser um beijo eu vou te dar". A minha tentativa é: "Siempre que quieras un beso yo te lo voy a dar", mas:
1)escolhei usar o conjuntivo presente espanhol porque muitas vezes esse tempo corresponde ao conjuntivo futuro português, porém a espressão espanhola "[SIEMPRE QUE + SUBJUNTIVO PRESENTE]" tem o mesmo valor da espressão portuguesa "desde que+ conjuntivo presente", que é um valor concessivo e não temporal;
2) Se empregasse o presente do indicativo (= "Siempre que quieres...") acho que faltaria o valor de futuro que tem o tempo verbal da vercão original
Qualquer sugestão é bem aceite 
Muito obrigado a todos !!!


----------



## Guajara-Mirim

Acho que a sua tradução está correta. Usa-se o conjuntivo futuro em português (como em espanhol) para falar de hípoteses, de coisas que poderiam acontecer. Para a segunda pergunta, não sei se isso caberia.


----------



## Kutz

Lo tradujiste perfecto. En español del futuro de subjuntivo quedan restos en el lenguaje jurídico "Quien infringiere las leyes..." o en los refranes "Allí donde fueres, haz lo que vieres", ya no se utiliza en el lenguaje habitual, por lo tanto hiciste bien cambiándolo ya que lo que usamos es el presente del subjuntivo.


----------



## Uticens678

Kutz said:


> Lo tradujiste perfecto. En español del futuro de subjuntivo quedan restos en el lenguaje jurídico "Quien infringiere las leyes..." o en los refranes "Allí donde fueres, haz lo que vieres", ya no se utiliza en el lenguaje habitual, por lo tanto hiciste bien cambiándolo ya que lo que usamos es el presente del subjuntivo.


¡Gracias! Pero... En espanol "siempre que + subjuntivo" quiere decir "con tal de que+ subjuntivo", ¿no?
Por ejemplo, "Vengo a la fiesta, siempre que seas tú el que conduce" = " Vengo a la fiesta, con tal de que (o " a condición de que" ) seas tú el que conduce".
¿No hay ambigüedad usando la frase "Siempre que quieras un beso te lo voy a dar"? 
¿No podría pasar que sea entendida como "A condición de que quieras un beso te lo voy a dar"?


----------



## Kutz

Yo no veo ninguna ambigüedad, no.


----------



## Uticens678

Kutz said:


> Yo no veo ninguna ambigüedad, no.


¡Gracias por contestar! ¿Estarían bien estas versiones también : "Siempre que quieres un beso te lo daré y "siempre que quererás un beso te lo daré "?


----------



## Kutz

No, ninguna de las dos.

Podría ser: Siempre que quieres un beso, te lo doy. Como constatación de un hecho que suele suceder.

Y el verbo "quererás" no existe.


----------



## Uticens678

Kutz said:


> No, ninguna de las dos.
> 
> Podría ser: Siempre que quieres un beso, te lo doy. Como constatación de un hecho que suele suceder.
> 
> Y el verbo "quererás" no existe.


Perdone, quería decir "Siempre que querrás un beso, te lo dare". ¿Estaría bien ésta? Y si no, ¿por qué?


----------



## Kutz

Porque "siempre que" en este caso requiere subjuntivo, no puede ir con con futuro.

Siempre que escuches esta música, acuérdate de este momento.

*Siempre que escucharás esta música... (con el futuro no se puede construir la frase)

Siempre que escuchas esta música, te acuerdas de aquel día.


----------



## Uticens678

Kutz said:


> Porque "siempre que" en este caso requiere subjuntivo, no puede ir con con futuro.
> 
> Siempre que escuches esta música, acuérdate de este momento.
> 
> *Siempre que escucharás esta música... (con el futuro no se puede construir la frase)
> 
> Siempre que escuchas esta música, te acuerdas de aquel día.


¡Gracias una vez más! Pero todavía tengo la impresión de que haya una ambigüedad... Voy a explicarme lo mejor que puedo: 
En portugués las frases "Desde que queiras" e "Sempre que quiseres" tienen dos significados mucho diferentes; teniendo en cuenta que "desde que queiras" se traduce en espanol con "con tal de que quieras" ( y a nivél más informal con "siempre que quieras"), ¿cómo es posible que "siempre que quieras un beso, te lo voy a dar" quiera decir al mismo tiempo "desde que queiras um beijo, eu vou te dar" y "sempre que quiseres un beijo, eu vou te dar"  ?


----------



## zema

Para mí puede haber esa ambigüedad. Pero de no existir algo en el contexto que nos hiciera desconfiar, lo más común sería interpretar la frase “Siempre que quieras un beso yo te lo voy a dar" como “Todas las veces que quieras un beso yo te lo voy a dar”.


----------



## Uticens678

zema said:


> Para mí puede haber esa ambigüedad. Pero de no existir algo en el contexto que nos hiciera desconfiar, lo más común sería interpretar la frase “Siempre que quieras un beso yo te lo voy a dar" como “Todas las veces que quieras un beso yo te lo voy a dar”.



Obrigado! Este ponto de vista é partilhado pelos que falam outros dialetos do espanhol?


----------



## Aviador

Mas, o equivalente de *te lo voy a dar* não é *eu vou dar-to*? Por que "_eu vou te dar_"? Não falta nesta construção o pronome de objeto direto (_o_) além de estar invertidos o infinitivo e o pronome de objeto indireto (_te dar_)?


----------



## anaczz

A forma que Uticens indicou (eu vou te dar) é a mais utilizada no português brasileiro, embora não siga as prescrições gramaticais. O objeto direto (um beijo) fica implícito; as contrações mo, ma, to, ta, etc. já não são usadas no Brasil, mas no português europeu, sim.
A próclise ( te dar) também é característica do português coloquial brasileiro.


----------



## Alentugano

anaczz said:


> A forma que Uticens indicou (eu vou te dar) é a mais utilizada no português brasileiro, embora não siga as prescrições gramaticais. O objeto direto (um beijo) fica implícito; as contrações mo, ma, to, ta, etc. já não são usadas no Brasil, mas no português europeu, sim.
> A próclise ( te dar) também é característica do português coloquial brasileiro.



Em português europeu soaria normal das duas formas: se quiseres um beijo, eu dou-te/to.


----------



## JotaKaErre

Uticens678 said:


> Obrigado! Este ponto de vista é partilhado pelos que falam outros dialetos do espanhol?



Creo que la mayoría los hispanohablantes entenderíamos *“Siempre que quieras un beso, (yo) te lo voy a dar" *o *“Siempre que quieras un beso, (yo) te lo daré"* como "*Todas las veces que quieras un beso, te lo daré*" como primera opción. Si quisiera expresar el otro sentido, mejor diría: "*Siempre y cuando quieras un beso, yo te lo daré*".

Saludos.


----------

